
Millennials Will Get Sick and Die Faster Than the Previous Generation - laurex
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/evj98k/millennials-will-get-sick-and-die-faster-than-the-previous-generation
======
jdtang13
Horribly written article. Is this what passes as English these days?

~~~
coreypreston
Could have been rewritten as a tweet "Study tells us status quo is untenable"

------
rezmeplease
_insert generic gen z comment about how I want to die and I hope this trend
continues_

